# MARÍA POMBO se extirpa las tetas en protesta contra el patriarcado (y nos las enseña)



## Segismunda (20 Ene 2022)

¡Basta ya de imposiciones estéticas! María Pombo (que es influencer por venir de una familia forrada) lleva toda la vida sufriendo. Sus pastelitos de gloria rellenos de rico dulce de batata eran grandes, turgentes, desafiaban a la gravedad y provocaban miradas, halagos y locura en los hombres.

VEAN EL ANTES:







Esta lacra la hacía muy infeliz. No todas las mujeres están hechas para que el mundo se incline reverencialmente ante sus apetitosas tetitas. De modo que se las ha quitado para ser una mujer más normal.

VEAN EL DESPUÉS:







Pronto comprobaremos cómo han quedado sus ciruelitas japonesas de amarga piel y dulce jugo, pero habrá que esperar. Lo cierto es que María nos ha dado una lección de valentía y empoderamiento frente a las masas rendidas a lo normativo.


----------



## petro6 (20 Ene 2022)

Lo que nunca se podrá encontrar y por lo tanto quitar, es el cerebro.


----------



## Coviban (20 Ene 2022)

Antes la gente se retocaba para parecer más guapa.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (20 Ene 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> Antes la gente se retocaba para parecer más guapa.



Ni puta idea de quien es la prota de turno, pero sí, la operación parece ser porque tras el embarazo la cosa ya no luce tan bien como para "influenciar" en las redes y estarán intentando que luzca bonito a base de sacar y estirar.


----------



## elena francis (20 Ene 2022)

Sin tetas no hay paraíso.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Ene 2022)

No las veo tan grandes como para reducirlas. Por cierto, su marido se debe sentir estafado.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Ene 2022)

La gente que se automutila debe estar en el frenopático, como toda la vida...


----------



## lonchagordista (20 Ene 2022)

Le gustaba dormir boca abajo. Ahora ha cumplido su sueño.


----------



## Kbkubito (20 Ene 2022)

Jorge de Burgos dijo:


> Ni puta idea de quien es la prota de turno, pero sí, la operación parece ser porque tras el embarazo la cosa ya no luce tan bien como para "influenciar" en las redes y estarán intentando que luzca bonito a base de sacar y estirar.



Efectivamente. La turgencia se quedó en el pasado y ha necesitado un corta y pega para que no le llegaran a la cintura.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (20 Ene 2022)

hola, soy experto en tetas y vengo a traduciros la noticia porque el op que es virgen no la ha entendido:

cuando una tía se opera las tetas para tener menos es porque las tiene como la mujer de garzón

y de paso se las arregla y redondea.

nada más que eso.


----------



## asiqué (20 Ene 2022)

me importa una mierda.
Por mi como si se extirpa el cerebro.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (20 Ene 2022)

Automutilaciones por ideación delirante inducida por el feminismo. También me viene cierto tufo a TLP.

Sin duda un comportamiento muy psicopatológico sobre todo cuando tiene un pecho razonablemente generoso, bien proporcionado y estéticamente óptimo. En este caso existe una idea ajena a la paciente, ya de por si de mente débil, que la sugestiona a automutilarse. Este tipo de comportamientos pueden observarse frecuentemente en individuos que caen en sectas destructivas.

Que no se descarte además una adicción a sustancias, TCA y/o intentos autolíticos previos en el contexto de un trastorno del control de los impulsos. Desde un perfil más psicodinámico ha de tenerse en cuenta una mas que probable homosexualidad latente y la automutilación como instrumento finalista último con el cual evitar tener relaciones con el macho pero seguir beneficiándose económica y socialmente de la relación. Nótese también cierto componente pitiatico y exhibicionista en búsqueda de aprobación al hacer público algo tan íntimo mediante las redes sociales.

La única indicación para una operación de este tipo (mastectomía subcutánea total) es la prevención de cáncer de mama en mujeres genéticamente predispuestas (homocigotas para el BRCA2).


----------



## Zbigniew (20 Ene 2022)

Esto en política? Yo creía que en este subforo se hablaría de mi y mis libros( política ,por ejemplo)pero ponéis a putas perrapvtas....está puta quien es?


----------



## Uncle Dolan (20 Ene 2022)

las mogeres fueron un error


----------



## juantxxxo (20 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La gente que se automutila debe estar en el frenopático, como toda la vida...



Tiene EM, tal vez sea esa la razón.


----------



## Falcatón (20 Ene 2022)

Los cojones lo hace por feminismo. Lo habrá hecho porque tras el embarazo y lactancia se le han quedado caídas, lo que los yankees llaman saggy o colgando como sacos y las quiere respingonas y juveniles.


----------



## asakopako (20 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> me importa una mierda.
> Por mi como si se extirpa el cerebro.



Eso requeriría nanocirugía y un microscopio electrónico.


----------



## asiqué (20 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Eso requeriría nanocirugía y un microscopio electrónico.



de eso nada.
Estilo paco, es mas ecologico.
Funciona sin electricidad





Fiabilidad del 100%


----------



## Gonorrea (20 Ene 2022)

... y a esta sociedad de amongolada la quieren meter en una guerra con Rusia


----------



## Zbigniew (20 Ene 2022)

Joder no le has pegado ni al aro, no eres Cvetikanin


----------



## fanta de pescao (20 Ene 2022)

El club de las poyeyas.


----------



## nada2 (20 Ene 2022)

Hay que tener un cerebro "diferente" para automutilarse.
No lo puedo entender.
Las mujeres siempre quieren estar guapas y ser atractivas (lo hacen "para ellas" ya lo sé).


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (20 Ene 2022)

mas fotos del antes y menos letra


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Hacen falta más psiquiátricos.


----------



## Turbocalbo (20 Ene 2022)

Espero que eso ayude a reducir la huella de carbono y haga de este planeta un lugar con mas bosques donde vivir.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (20 Ene 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> Espero que eso ayude a reducir la huella de carbono y haga de este planeta un lugar con mas bosques donde vivir.



No descarte que Greta la Majareta se someta algún tipo de cirugia como esta en un futuro.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (20 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Automutilaciones por ideación delirante inducida por el feminismo. También me viene cierto tufo a TLP.
> 
> Sin duda un comportamiento muy psicopatológico sobre todo cuando tiene un pecho razonablemente generoso, bien proporcionado y estéticamente óptimo. En este caso existe una idea ajena a la paciente, ya de por si de mente débil, que la sugestiona a automutilarse. Este tipo de comportamientos pueden observarse frecuentemente en individuos que caen en sectas destructivas.
> 
> ...




Eso y que ahora huele a Betadine y no a coco.


----------



## Granada de Mano (20 Ene 2022)

*BOOOOOOOOM !!!*
Noticia BOM-BAAAAAAA!!!!

*ARRRRIBA ARRRRIBA ANDELE ANDELE !*​


----------



## TomásPlatz (20 Ene 2022)

Automutilarse no es de estar muy bien de la cabeza


----------



## Steve_ (20 Ene 2022)

Se había operado las peras antes para ponérselas más grandes. Y ahora se ha debido de quitar un poco.


----------



## Topedelagama (20 Ene 2022)

Antes Melafo duro, ¿ahora?... También coño ¿qué esperabas?.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Ene 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Esto en política? Yo creía que en este subforo se hablaría de mi y mis libros( política ,por ejemplo)pero ponéis a putas perrapvtas....está puta quien es?



Es importante. Afecta tanto a la Derecha como a la Izquierda.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## Segismunda (20 Ene 2022)

Me sorprende que no veáis que este tema es política y debe estar en política.


----------



## Topedelagama (20 Ene 2022)

Ni me fijé la verdad


----------



## Euler (20 Ene 2022)

Es por el cambio climático. Cuantas más pajas provoques, mayor tu huella de carbono.


----------



## Madafaca (20 Ene 2022)

Steve_ dijo:


> Se había operado las peras antes para ponérselas más grandes. Y ahora se ha debido de quitar un poco.



Por ahí deben ir los tiros......


----------



## Llorón (20 Ene 2022)

Eso ya no es una mujer.


----------



## ikergutierrez (20 Ene 2022)

Se ha reducido las tetas a una talla menos del ideal, y vende la moto de que lo hace como protesta??
Debajo de los vendajes se siguen viendo curvas.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> ¡Basta ya de imposiciones estéticas! María Pombo (que es influencer por venir de una familia forrada) lleva toda la vida sufriendo. Sus pastelitos de gloria rellenos de rico dulce de batata eran grandes, turgentes, desafiaban a la gravedad y provocaban miradas, halagos y locura en los hombres.
> 
> VEAN EL ANTES:
> 
> ...



En el tiempo se sabra si está en el buen camino o no, para mi es su primer error de los muchos que cometerá, a sí lo veo así lo expreso y poco mas.
Anda?.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ene 2022)

Ahora es la puta nueva moda ponerse tetas pequeñas. Lo he oido bastante a pibas sin tanto pecho como para que sea incomodo, aunque no se si porque quieren que les alabes "el busto" o porque realmente quieren hacerse un desastre en las tetas.


----------



## lefebre (20 Ene 2022)

Yo todo lo que sea pasar por quirófano, lo veo bien. Más dinero para los hombres.


----------



## Ming I (20 Ene 2022)

A ver ,que se ha retocado las tetas y a dicho que ha sido para luchar contra el heteropatriarcado. Yo me he hecho un bocata de atun y ahora me lo voy a comer para luchar contra el heteropatriarcado tambien.


----------



## McLovin (20 Ene 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No las veo tan grandes como para reducirlas. Por cierto, su marido se debe sentir estafado.




No sé ni quién es esta tía (en serio). Primera vez en mi vida que escucho este nombre pero... está rebuena, vaya cuerpazo joder. ¿Por qué se ha quitado las tetas? No será porque pensaba que eran demasiado grandes no? A mí me parece que tienen un tamaño y una forma perfectos.


----------



## McLovin (20 Ene 2022)

Ming I dijo:


> A ver ,que se ha retocado las tetas y a dicho que ha sido para luchar contra el heteropatriarcado. Yo me he hecho un bocata de atun y ahora me lo voy a comer para luchar contra el heteropatriarcado tambien.



Di que sí mujer, claro que sí. 
No entiendo a esta chica con esas tetas tan bonitas que tiene, va y se las quita???? 

El feminismo, la extrema izquierda e Irene Montero están creando auténticos SUBNORMALES.


----------



## BeninExpress (20 Ene 2022)

Noooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Tiene EM, tal vez sea esa la razón.



Lo siento por ella, pero, ¿qué tienen que ver las tetas con la EM?


----------



## asakopako (20 Ene 2022)

Pero las han tirado a la basura o se pueden comprar disecadas?


----------



## asakopako (20 Ene 2022)

Ming I dijo:


> A ver ,que se ha retocado las tetas y a dicho que ha sido para luchar contra el heteropatriarcado. Yo me he hecho un bocata de atun y ahora me lo voy a comer para luchar contra el heteropatriarcado tambien.



Tenías que habértelo hecho de caballa, que es como el caballo pero sin chutes heteropatriarcales. Más chutes no.


----------



## Nagare1999 (20 Ene 2022)

Excusa de mierda para operarse las tetas caídas. No es la primera que veo, sí la primera que usa el feminisme como excusa.


----------



## bocadRillo (20 Ene 2022)

No sé quién es esta tipa ni me importa, pero que sepáis que unas tetas grandes pueden ser un suplicio para la espalda. Las tetas PESAN.
Taluec


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (20 Ene 2022)

La polla se mete en el coño, no en las tetas.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (20 Ene 2022)

G000000d piecws


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ene 2022)

Muy conocida en su casa a la hora de comer


----------



## wopa (20 Ene 2022)

A ver si subasta las prótesis. Me las follo.


----------



## Blackest (20 Ene 2022)

Menuda tara mental hay que tener para mutilar una parte tan importante de tu cuerpo. ¿Os imagináis cortandóos los testiculos o el pene? Pues eso acaba de hacer esta tía.

Por cierto ¿ @Segismunda como se llamaba esa forma tan ingeniosa que usas de llamar a las tetas? Teresitas o algo así ¿no? En otro post, no recuerdo cual, las llamabas así en referencia a un dulce. El dulce lo vi y tenía buena pinta, pero no me acuerdo del nombre. ¿Cual era?


----------



## ANS² (20 Ene 2022)

se le habrán enquistado, o caído, o se le habrá quedado una mirando a cuenca y otra a teruel, y lo viste de feminismo cuando la realidad es que se ha metido ahí dos plásticos para atraer a los hombres


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (20 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> ¡Basta ya de imposiciones estéticas! María Pombo (que es influencer por venir de una familia forrada) lleva toda la vida sufriendo. Sus pastelitos de gloria rellenos de rico dulce de batata eran grandes, turgentes, desafiaban a la gravedad y provocaban miradas, halagos y locura en los hombres.
> 
> VEAN EL ANTES:
> 
> ...



ANTES: Tetas de goma para vivir del cuento o de algun parguela…

AHORA: Pellejo sin vino para vivir de alguna subvencion feminazi…


Nada nuevo con estos personajes…. Circulen.


.


----------



## Segismunda (20 Ene 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Menuda tara mental hay que tener para mutilar una parte tan importante de tu cuerpo. ¿Os imagináis cortandóos los testiculos o el pene? Pues eso acaba de hacer esta tía.
> 
> Por cierto ¿ @Segismunda como se llamaba esa forma tan ingeniosa que usas de llamar a las tetas? Teresitas o algo así ¿no? En otro post, no recuerdo cual, las llamabas así en referencia a un dulce. El dulce lo vi y tenía buena pinta, pero no me acuerdo del nombre. ¿Cual era?



Teresitas, sí, un dulce de hojaldre frito que se rellena de crema pastelera. Muy rico.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (20 Ene 2022)

12%


----------



## sisar_vidal (20 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> hola, soy experto en tetas y vengo a traduciros la noticia porque el op que es virgen no la ha entendido:
> 
> cuando una tía se opera las tetas para tener menos es porque las tiene como la mujer de garzón
> 
> ...



Ehh no


----------



## Gentilischi (20 Ene 2022)

Y esta se supone que es la *influencer* de la no-izquierda? La *cayetana* que se ha casado con un cayetano? La que defensora de los provida? 









María Pombo incendia Instagram por su opinión sobre el aborto


María Pombo ha hecho pública su opinión sobre el aborto y esta ha causado revuelo en las redes sociales.




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Muy conocida en su casa a la hora de comer



No, precisamente.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Ene 2022)

Joder, tú, menudo destrozo se ha hecho .

Hombre, al menos es más "coherente" que el 99%.


----------



## Gentilischi (20 Ene 2022)

Entre las *pijas* *cayetanas* no está demasiado bien visto el hipersexualizar el cuerpo. Unas teresitas (o *teresitazas*) bien grandes suponen algo vulgar, demasiado poco *elegante* o *sofisticado*. Algo de chonis, mujeres viceversas, actrices porno. 

Algo *mucho-animal.*

Una cayetana lo es por su estilo, por el coste y *marca de su* *ropa*, bronceado, *cuidado* del pelo, calidad de la piel, *destino de* *vacaiones*, estudios cursado en *colegio católico privado* --que no universidad*--,* coche que conduce tu padre*, precio del restaurante en el que comes, y en general, por su *pedigrí social*. 

Algo *menos-animal.*

*quien se haya relacionado con jóvenes de estos ambientes sabrá a lo que me refiero


----------



## MPogany (20 Ene 2022)

Aquí esta la verdad...como muy bien han apuntado por ahí, se le ha caído el pecho con el embarazo y lactancia y se lo ha subido. Yo que soy muy ingenua siempre he pensado que un lifting de pecho si no está muy caído eran unos cortecitos/costuritas por la parte de las axilas, pero nada más lejos de la realidad. 

La operación es un horror, te quitan hasta el pezón y te lo vuelven a coser, eso sumado a una cicatriz en forma de T invertida por la parte de abajo del pecho...y que casualidad la técnica y las cicatrizes son las mismas que en una reducción de pecho. Esa mujer no tenía un tamaño de pecho como para tener problemas, tipo dolores de espalda y demás. El problema es la vanidad y que si se le quedaron desinfladas pues ya no iba a poder ir enseñando palmito en el insta y que en los comentarios todas se murieran de envidia. 

Y volvemos a lo mismo, ya son ganas de con un crío de meses meterse en un puto quirofano a retocarse las tetas con anestesia general.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Ene 2022)

No se puede quitar lo que nunca tuvo. Lo que se ha quitao es plastico

Por cierto, primera vez en mi vida que oigo el nombre de esta ramera. Que asco de vida teneis si de verda desperdiciais vuestro tiempo en escoria asi


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Ene 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Entre las *pijas* *cayetanas* no está demasiado bien visto el hipersexualizar el cuerpo. Unas teresitas (o *teresitazas*) bien grandes suponen algo vulgar, demasiado poco *elegante* o *sofisticado*. Algo de chonis, mujeres viceversas, actrices porno.
> 
> Algo *mucho-animal.*
> 
> ...



A mí me la suda los parguelas esos lo que pienses , será que no son guarras las pijas


----------



## El amigo (20 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> me importa una mierda.
> Por mi como si se extirpa el cerebro.



Siento decirte que no tiene cerebro...asi que no puede. 
Pero si, que mas da lo que haga.


----------



## El primo del Adric (20 Ene 2022)

¿Pero tiene esclerosis múltiple de verdad o es un rollo para tener LIKES?

Qué es la esclerosis múltiple, la enfermedad diagnosticada a María Pombo


----------



## Colonoscopio (20 Ene 2022)

Excusas para no hacer cubanas


----------



## Joaquim (20 Ene 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> Antes la gente se retocaba para parecer más guapa.



Es el feminismo amigo....


----------



## tovarovsky (20 Ene 2022)

Mientras mantenga el jojete jugoso y tragón, la averia de las tetas queda en segundo plano


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Ene 2022)

Hace muy bien. Tener demasiado pecho es incómodo,


----------



## Gentilischi (21 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> A mí me la suda los parguelas esos lo que pienses , será que no son guarras las pijas



Una cosa es *serlo*; otra *parecerlo*.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Ene 2022)

POMBO A PELITO


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Gentilischi (21 Ene 2022)

*María Pombo cuenta que, si bien se sentía cómoda con el tamaño de su pecho, lo veía desproporcionado en comparación al resto del cuerpo y que prefería una o dos tallas menos. *“A parte de que me creciera tras dar a luz a Martín, se me vació y había menos músculo y más piel por lo que era más peso que tenía que soportar mi cuello y más dolor de cabeza”, ha relatado acerca de los problemas que le suponía. *“Comodidad pura y dura”, ha concluído.*






María Pombo se somete a una operación de pecho


La popular influencer ha pasado por quirófano para someterse a una operación estética que anhelada desde hace tiempo. “Por fin ha ocurrido”, afirma.



as.com





El* tema más interesante* de Burbuja de esta semana.


----------



## pepetemete (21 Ene 2022)

Puta tarada


----------



## JJDunbar (21 Ene 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No las veo tan grandes como para reducirlas. Por cierto, su marido se debe sentir estafado.



Su marido es una estafa de por si


----------



## Segismunda (21 Ene 2022)

JJDunbar dijo:


> Su marido es una estafa de por si



Yo creo que el marido es del club del pepino.


----------



## Xsiano (21 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hace muy bien. Tener demasiado pecho es incómodo,



A mi tambien me pasa.


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Ene 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> A mi tambien me pasa.



Es una jodienda. Os envidio a los tíos, no soléis tener y os ahorráis una prenda de vestir


----------



## Xsiano (21 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es una jodienda. Os envidio a los tíos, no soléis tener y os ahorráis una prenda de vestir



Los pechos muy grandes me parecen antiesteticos, un tema de simetria bastante basico. Yo suelo ir con XL por comodidad y porque suelo llamar menos la atencion.


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Ene 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Los pechos muy grandes me parecen antiesteticos, un tema de simetria bastante basico. Yo suelo ir con XL por comodidad y porque suelo llamar menos la atencion.



Usas sujetador?


----------



## Xsiano (21 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Usas sujetador?



 No que va, digo talla de camiseta.


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Ene 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> No que va, digo talla de camiseta.



Yo uso una toga delas de hommer


----------



## qbit (21 Ene 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> Eso ya no es una mujer.



"Una novia sin tetas no es una novia, sino un amigo".


----------



## Abrojo (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## juantxxxo (21 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo siento por ella, pero, ¿qué tienen que ver las tetas con la EM?



La explicación puede ser que unos pechos grandes provoquen dolores de espalda, por ejemplo y si a eso le sumas que tiene EM con lo que conlleva, ahí lo tienes.


----------



## Alf_ET (21 Ene 2022)

¿Pero eran operadas y se ha quitado los implantes? Porque tampoco las veo enormes para que le provoquen dolores de espalda.


----------



## Alf_ET (21 Ene 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


>



Redios


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Ene 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Redios



Gostas?


----------



## Alf_ET (21 Ene 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Gostas?



¿Tú no?


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (21 Ene 2022)

La misma enfermedad que la chica rubia de operación triunfó que era azafata de vuelo.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Ene 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> ¿Tú no?



Claro no soy gei


----------



## Marni70 (21 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> ¡Basta ya de imposiciones estéticas! María Pombo (que es influencer por venir de una familia forrada) lleva toda la vida sufriendo. Sus pastelitos de gloria rellenos de rico dulce de batata eran grandes, turgentes, desafiaban a la gravedad y provocaban miradas, halagos y locura en los hombres.
> 
> VEAN EL ANTES:
> 
> ...



No tengo ni idea de que se habrá hecho, pero si se ha quitado algo es la silicona porque en la primera foto son de silicona, solo hay que ver la izquierda, se nota bastante.

Yo también me quitaría pecho si tuviera mucho porque no me gusta, me parece poco elegante, ordinario. El tamaño ideal para mí son medianas.


----------



## tocafa (21 Ene 2022)

Con 20 años ya se han hecho mil operaciones.
Pero no hablo sólo de esta que al menos es "famosa". Hablo de cualquier tía random aspirante a influencer con mil operaciones de todo con 20 años o menos.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Ene 2022)

Marni70 dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de que se habrá hecho, pero si se ha quitado algo es la silicona porque en la primera foto son de silicona, solo hay que ver la izquierda, se nota bastante.
> 
> Yo también me quitaría pecho si tuviera mucho porque no me gusta, me parece poco elegante, ordinario. El tamaño ideal para mí son medianas.



No son de silicona, son naturales.


----------



## Segismunda (21 Ene 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> No son de silicona, son naturales.



Me sorprende que tuvieran esa forma de teta de perra, eso no suele pasar cuando son grandes. Igual es el modelo de putibikini, que se las deforma.


----------



## Culozilla (21 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> ¡Basta ya de imposiciones estéticas! María Pombo (que es influencer por venir de una familia forrada) lleva toda la vida sufriendo. Sus pastelitos de gloria rellenos de rico dulce de batata eran grandes, turgentes, desafiaban a la gravedad y provocaban miradas, halagos y locura en los hombres.
> 
> VEAN EL ANTES:
> 
> ...



Ok, a quién coño le importa lo que haga esta tía? ¿Sois tontos o qué?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Me sorprende que tuvieran esa forma de teta de perra, eso no suele pasar cuando son grandes. Igual es el modelo de putibikini, que se las deforma.



Perfectas preciosas a pelooooo pomboapelooguerraeneldonbass


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Ene 2022)

No me veo a mi perra con semejantes tetas ni en sueños.


----------



## Marni70 (21 Ene 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> No son de silicona, son naturales.



Pues pobrecita si es verdad, tener eso con 16 años.
Viendo su estilo entiendo perfectamente que se opere para reducir.


----------



## Marni70 (21 Ene 2022)

Por? A lo mejor se ha dado cuenta en la vida que lo que menos le gusta son los tíos que se quedan tontos mirándole las tetas grandes. Estos dan para poco.


----------



## Padre_Karras (21 Ene 2022)

Me parece bien porque extirparse el cerebro no se le iba a notar el cambio. 

Además así tiene menos posibilidades de reproducirse.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Ene 2022)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> Me parece bien porque extirparse el cerebro no se le iba a notar el cambio.
> 
> Además así tiene menos posibilidades de reproducirse.



Otro que tiene el cerebro donde las neuronas y poco más.
A ver tetas?más poco mas que para alimentar al retoño en lo demás poco o nada que ver.
Anda que?.


----------



## Marni70 (21 Ene 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> Aquí esta la verdad...como muy bien han apuntado por ahí, se le ha caído el pecho con el embarazo y lactancia y se lo ha subido. Yo que soy muy ingenua siempre he pensado que un lifting de pecho si no está muy caído eran unos cortecitos/costuritas por la parte de las axilas, pero nada más lejos de la realidad.
> 
> La operación es un horror, te quitan hasta el pezón y te lo vuelven a coser, eso sumado a una cicatriz en forma de T invertida por la parte de abajo del pecho...y que casualidad la técnica y las cicatrizes son las mismas que en una reducción de pecho. Esa mujer no tenía un tamaño de pecho como para tener problemas, tipo dolores de espalda y demás. El problema es la vanidad y que si se le quedaron desinfladas pues ya no iba a poder ir enseñando palmito en el insta y que en los comentarios todas se murieran de envidia.
> 
> Y volvemos a lo mismo, ya son ganas de con un crío de meses meterse en un puto quirofano a retocarse las tetas con anestesia general.



Sí, demasiado complicado, se puede solucionar con un poquito de ejercicio diario.


----------



## Padre_Karras (21 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Otro que tiene el cerebro donde las neuronas y poco más.
> A ver tetas?más poco mas que para alimentar al retoño en lo demás poco o nada que ver.
> Anda que?.



Yo no tengo la culpa de que le exciten mujeres con tetas amputadas para satisfacer su homosexualidad reprimida, oiga.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Ene 2022)

Marni70 dijo:


> Pues pobrecita si es verdad, tener eso con 16 años.
> Viendo su estilo entiendo perfectamente que se opere para reducir.



Es una bendición tener eso con 16 años.


----------



## Segismunda (21 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> No me veo a mi perra con semejantes tetas ni en sueños.



"Ni en sueños".


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> "Ni en sueños".



Sueños, imaginacion u otra cualquiera expresión que de ha entender que las perras no suelen llevar tetas así de abultadas.
Anda que?.


----------



## Segismunda (21 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Sueños, imaginacion u otra cualquiera expresión que de ha entender que las perras no suelen llevar tetas así de abultadas.
> Anda que?.



No, me refería a la forma ligeramente cónica.

Lo que sí aplaudo es la postura de SLUTONA en esa foto, a sus tiernos 16 años. Obsérvese que no solo saca pecho, sino que también hunde el mentón hacia adentro y mira hacia adelante desde esa inclinación de cabeza. Es una pequeña sumisión impostada (impostada porque va acompañada de cara de guarrona). Una mujer que conoce el producto y cómo colocarlo.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> No, me refería a la forma ligeramente cónica.
> 
> Lo que sí aplaudo es la postura de SLUTONA en esa foto, a sus tiernos 16 años. Obsérvese que no solo saca pecho, sino que también hunde el mentón hacia adentro y mira hacia adelante desde esa inclinación de cabeza. Es una pequeña sumisión impostada (impostada porque va acompañada de cara de guarrona). Una mujer que conoce el producto y cómo colocarlo.



BRooTAL segis, hora de JALARSE el ganso


----------



## supercuernos (21 Ene 2022)

Las suyas eran naturales, y ademas las tenia bonitas, ha tenido un embarazo y se ralló durante el mismo porque obviamente le crecieron bastante, ahora se hizo una reducción. 

Es una tia con suerte, ha estado buena desde los 14 años, se aburre.


----------



## MPogany (21 Ene 2022)

Marni70 dijo:


> Sí, demasiado complicado, se puede solucionar con un poquito de ejercicio diario.



Lo malo de esa zona es que hasta con ejercicio es difícil de mejorar... 

Y sigo pensando lo mismo, la normalización de los tratamientos estéticos que se nos quiere meter es brutal. Cada vez salen más articulos, videos de Youtube advirtiendo de los problemas de ciertos tratamientos y en vez de hacerse menos se hacen más y chicas cada vez más jovenes.

Lo último que ví en un canal de un cirujano americano es que los inocentes rellenos de ácido hialurónico no se absorben como se creía y hay personas que 12 años antes se habían inyectado y por otro problema médico se hacen pruebas y les aparece el relleno todavía donde se lo pusieron. El caso concreto que ví era en el lagrimal, que ahora se sabe que es una zona muy chunga para inyectarse porque tiende a no absorverse y da reacciones e inflamación incluso años despues. Pues recientemente me veo a una de Instagram, que no es influencer y sigo por otras razones, haciendo propaganda de eso y de la clínica que imagino se lo ha hecho gratis. 

Yo lo que me voy a reir es con las chavalas que empiezan a ponerse botox con 20 años, es que a base de ponerte microdosis de botox acabas inmunizandote a la tóxina y esta ya no te hace efecto. Ví la entrevista con el que es considerado mayor experto mundial en botox y dice que el riesgo está ahí si acabas pinchandote muy a menudo. A esas chicas cuando de verdad les haga falta un tratamiento de botox a los 50 no les va a quitar ni una arruga!

Con el tema de la estética a la gran mayoría se les ha ido la olla, y no estoy de por sí en contra de toda la cirugía (en tema canceres, accidentes, quemaduras sí lo veo).


----------



## BogadeAriete (21 Ene 2022)

Gustosa pverca sin cerebro. Tds pero tds, y además subnormalas


----------



## ivanito (22 Ene 2022)

Con un poco de ejercicio hubiera rebajado talla sin necesidad de operarse.
Algo no cuadra. Estar delgada y con buenas tetas es una bendición pues pocas veces se da al mismo tiempo, no le veo sentido quitarselas sin sopesar otras opciones.
No termino de verlo, aquí hay algo que no nos han contado.


----------



## Ederto (22 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> hola, soy experto en tetas y vengo a traduciros la noticia porque el op que es virgen no la ha entendido:
> 
> cuando una tía se opera las tetas para tener menos es porque las tiene como la mujer de garzón
> 
> ...



a mí me pone una foto de las tetas de la mujer de Garzón o le tomo por un estafador.


----------



## ivanito (22 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Automutilaciones por ideación delirante inducida por el feminismo. También me viene cierto tufo a TLP.
> 
> Sin duda un comportamiento muy psicopatológico sobre todo cuando tiene un pecho razonablemente generoso, bien proporcionado y estéticamente óptimo. En este caso existe una idea ajena a la paciente, ya de por si de mente débil, que la sugestiona a automutilarse. Este tipo de comportamientos pueden observarse frecuentemente en individuos que caen en sectas destructivas.
> 
> ...



Eres su psiquiatra o retrasado para afirmar tan tajantemente que María es TLP?
El 100% de las mujeres TLP tienen el cuerpo lleno de piercing y/o tatoos, y muchas marcas de lesiones.
A esta no se los veo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Ene 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Eres su psiquiatra o retrasado para afirmar tan tajantemente que María es TLP?
> El 100% de las mujeres TLP tienen el cuerpo lleno de piercing y/o tatoos, y muchas marcas de lesiones.
> A esta no se los veo.



La habrás visto tu de cerca con una lupa no te jode.

A aprender a Salamanca, subnormal!


----------



## sisar_vidal (22 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> a mí me pone una foto de las tetas de la mujer de Garzón o le tomo por un estafador.



Es un estafador


----------



## Ederto (22 Ene 2022)

mi apuesta: dolores de espalda.

Eso y que tiene los pezones mirando al suelo y quiere hacerse un arreglillo


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> a mí me pone una foto de las tetas de la mujer de Garzón o le tomo por un estafador.



créeme, mejor que no lo veas. ni lo busques, hazme caso.


----------

